# Simple Picture Frame loom and first woven rug!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

A picture says it all..the first time I have made a woven rug. The next time I will have the warp or primary threads tighter like the picture shows. This rug was made entirely of my spindle spun wools and dyed yarns.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have always want to make a large like 8x6 loom to make a living room size rug on, maybe someday


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

Can you explain a little more about how you constructed it and what you used to weave/snug up with?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Forcast said:


> I have always want to make a large like 8x6 loom to make a living room size rug on, maybe someday


You could make a smaller loom, weave up squares or rectangles and then connect them to make a large rug. 



rosalind said:


> Can you explain a little more about how you constructed it and what you used to weave/snug up with?


I took an old picture frame off a trash can. It fit 44 nails a half an inch apart on both top and bottom so they match. I first put dots with a pen on the frame and hammered the nails in both ends. 

When the rug is "done" it slips right off the nails and the end tail ties right into it. 

I have tried different things, but found a long knitting needle snugs up each row nicely, snugged up on each side. I also tried a yardstick which works but was too thick. Then I tried paint sticks which snug up on both sides but was cumbersome to weave with as I was using thicker yarn. I finally settled on this long thin crochet hook that looks at the end...which means I don't have to wrap up anything but draw longer lengths of yarn thru and just keep using more long pieces, no knots are necessary. I just finished my third and best rug for symmetry and did it with that long crochet hook.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Have you been weaving long? After first of April I am going to try out that Ridge Loom I bought at yard sale last year. It's just table model, but the price was right and it came with instructions sort of.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Have you been weaving long? After first of April I am going to try out that Ridge Loom I bought at yard sale last year. It's just table model, but the price was right and it came with instructions sort of.


Well I only made a few woven bracelets as a teen. Then I was inspired by a very accomplished weaver on another site recently.. This rug is the first thing I have woven as an adult. I do things like this...get a bug and just have to try it out! I just finished a third rug...better catch up the pics..LOL


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here are two more rugs.. The third rug is twice as thick as the first two. 









I took a pic of the second rug in with the first.


----------

